
A Global Graveyard for Dead Computers in Ghana - Slide Show - jbrun
http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/08/04/magazine/20100815-dump.html?ref=global-home
======
ebun
The last slide says it best:

"The Basel Convention on the Control of Transboundary Movements of Hazardous
Wastes and Their Disposal, agreed to in 1989 and now adopted by a majority of
nations, was meant to stop the dumping of toxic waste in poor countries. But
rules get complicated when the waste arrives as a gift."

I think it's easy for most people to basically throw our old junk on the less
fortunate if we think it's helping them. In fact, it makes us feel like we're
making a difference. And we are, in some cases, but this slide show was a
reminder of the importance of understanding the implications of our charitable
giving.

